# Tranny Broke



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Tranny locked up. Been to the strip maybe 10 times. Has MAggie Cam etc. 500+ to the rear wheels. 2000 miles out of warranty. My question is if the dealer is going to charge me a fortune to fix it they want to replace a lot of parts in it) is there a better tranny I could purchase and stick in the Goat.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m sure the dealer is gunna wanna rape you.
I called the place I get my motors and trannys from and they only fit the three years and they don`t have any kind of upgradable one. No cores available right now and they can`t get any cores or trannys from GM. They do however rebuild them and as long as your case was not broke, worse case scenario would be $2800.00 + shipping.(seems pricey) 1 yr warranty included. That would be replacing most everything inside. May be less depending on what`s broke inside, but they say all the internal parts are available, just the cases and complete trannys are hard to find.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend of mine has a 2000 Camaro SS. He did the same mods as you minus the maggie and has over 400 rwhp. He broke his tranny. 

Long story short. He found a guy that knew what he was doing with the T-56. This guy has a C5 Z06 that he drag races and worked at a Chevy dealer. He took the car into the dealer and $2700 later he got the car back. The guy completely rebuilt the tranny. There are plastic and steel parts that got replaced with brass. There are a whole buch of little parts, that if the person knows Tremec's, they know these things can and will fail. 

My friend is pretty abusive to the car. He now has about 15,000 miles on the trans rebuild and it shifts much better than any T-56 I've ever drove. 

Oh, he did a clutch at the same time too and that is a good idea if you still have the stock clutch. That was included in the 2700 price. Go to something that can handle more power.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> A friend of mine has a 2000 Camaro SS. He did the same mods as you minus the maggie and has over 400 rwhp. He broke his tranny.
> 
> Long story short. He found a guy that knew what he was doing with the T-56. This guy has a C5 Z06 that he drag races and worked at a Chevy dealer. He took the car into the dealer and $2700 later he got the car back. The guy completely rebuilt the tranny. There are plastic and steel parts that got replaced with brass. There are a whole buch of little parts, that if the person knows Tremec's, they know these things can and will fail.
> 
> ...



any chance you can provide a list of what was done so i can ask shops in cali if they can do mine the same? and hopefully same price if not cheaper. :cool


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

The dealer will not warranty it. You're going to have to pay to have it fixed. Best bet is to order one from RPM Transmissions.


----------

